# Alternator wires and position.



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi forum. I am restoring my 68 GTO conv. 
My alternator’s wiring seems very close to the heads. The black wire is actually bent up against the head. Is this normal?
Is it just a question of adjusting the alternator on the bracket?
See pictures.
My GEN light is always on.....maybe this has something to do with it...? The alternator charges fine.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hmmm that does not look correct to me and I'd be concerned with the Alternator shorting to your block (highly unlikely unless the wire is exposed)....I'll post a picture of my 65' , but it should be sitting a bit higher to clear the head. Could it be mounted incorrectly at the lower base ?


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Upon further review, you appear to have several electrical issues needing attention: (1) looks like you need a rubber boot over the charging wire, (2) do you have a frayed power cable (if so replace), and (3) the charing light wiring looks grounded on the engine (which is why your light is on).


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks...We will take a closer look at the electrics. A boot for the +wire is on the way...


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

its manual steering ...they sit lower ...
what year is the engine ? by thelooks of the lower pulley 68 69 ? .......
I think the positive gets a plastic cap
Ive never seen the black wire hooked up like that ,,, on my 68-70's ?
what year is your car and engine ??


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> Ive never seen the black wire hooked up like that ,,, on my 68-70's ?
> what year is your car and engine ??


Someone connected a ground wire to the alternator. Not needed but doesn't hurt anything unless the other end isn't connected to a body or engine ground.


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

Is the alternator clocked properly? When I bought my 67 the wires were up against the heads as well. Swapped it for a alternator I had on the shelf that was clocked correct for the car. Threw the old one on the shelf and will reclock it for use at a future time.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Yes...the car is manual steering, so the alternator does sit a bit lower. We will look it over today...clocking also...

thanks for all the excellent advice.


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

O52 said:


> Someone connected a ground wire to the alternator. Not needed but doesn't hurt anything unless the other end isn't connected to a body or engine ground.


I agree. Only thing that is under the black wire is the grounding lug that is usually not used. The black wire doesn't hurt anything by being there, and wouldn't have anything to do with the alternator light being on. Have you checked to see if it is charging?


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Shucks…..old thread..same problem……I may have been connecting idle solenoid wire to alternator GRD…..please look at above pictures of the alternator connections….


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

That would explain the gauge fuse blowing.


----------

